# Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Fehlermeldungen A2,b4(oder64), d7



## MasurSven (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
habe seit heute das Problem das mein Rechner nicht mehr hochfährt, ist nur schwarzes Bild. Auf dem Mainboard bleibt es bei der Meldung A2 stehen. Ich daraufhin das Handbuch und Dr. Google bearbeitet ohne nenneswerten Erfolg.
Folgendes wurde schon Probiert:

CMOS Löschung --> keine Erfolg
Grafikkarte ausgebaut --> wieder nichts
Arbeitsspeicher nur einen von 4 Riegeln eingebaut --> immer noch nicht
Soundkarte entfernt --> ihr wisst die Antwort
Tastatur und (oder) Maus über PS2 angeschlossen --> ich brauch nichts schreiben die Anwort steht schon 3x da.
Festplatten und Laufwerke vom Mainboard getrennt --> ich traue es mich schon nicht mehr zu schreiben

Fehlermeldungen sind folgende:

A2 --> IDE detectet
64 --> CPU DXE initialization
b4 --> USB Hot plug
D7 --> No Console Output Devices are found

Wäre schön wenn ich bei meine Problem geholfen bekomme.

PC aufbau sieht folgendermaßen aus: (war seit Nov.12 funktionstüchtig)

I5 3570K (Noctua N14 CPU Lüfter)
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
LG BluRay und DVD Brenner
1xSSD Corsair GT120GB 3 Partitionen(Win7 Ultimate 64bit, Programme und Spiele)
1xSSD Crucial CT256M4SSD2 256GB interne Festplatte (Steam)
3xHDD 160BG, 250GB, 1TB
Grafikkarte vorher HD6970, jetzt 3Wochen Sapphire HD 7970 OC Dual X
16GB Corsair Venegeance DDR3 1600 (2x8GB Kit)

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juni 2013)

Hi.
Habe das selbe mainboard.
Welchen ram verwendest du?
Hast du schon mit einer ssd oder hdd getestet?
Welche revision hat das mainboard und welches bios?

Mfg


----------



## MasurSven (21. Juni 2013)

Bios ist 1.40. Board rev weis ich gerade nicht. Wenn ich auf der Tastatur die Leertaste drücke hört es sich an als ob der Rechner normal hochfährt und die Meldung geht weg, aber der Bildschirm bleibt weiterhin dunkel. Wenn ich dann den Powerknopf drücke geht der Rechner nicht gleich aus sondern fährt normal runter.


----------



## MasurSven (21. Juni 2013)

Ram steht schon oben 16GB corsair venegeance 1600


----------



## Z3Rlot (21. Juni 2013)

Über Onboardgrafik. auch schon probiert.
Hört sich aber mehr nach nen Mainboarddefekt an oder CPU 
Wenn vorher alles lief.


----------



## MasurSven (21. Juni 2013)

On board auch schon probiert selbes problem. Wenn ich die GK ausbaue und es mit onboard probiere laufen die meldungen vom board immer wieder von vorne los und bleibt dann auf A2 stehen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juni 2013)

Die bios version könnte zu alt sein. Es gibt mitlerweile 2.80 version für das mainboard.

Versuche eine hdd ohne irgendwelche grafiktreiber darauf und nur den dvd brenner.

Am besten eine hdd komplett neu win7 drauf und dann vorher nochmal bios reset.

Mfg


----------



## MasurSven (21. Juni 2013)

Hat ja gestern noch einwandfrei funktioniert. Da schließe ich das Bios mal aus.


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juni 2013)

Was wurde denn gestern verändert?

Mfg


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2013)

Hi 

Du hast ja schon vieles probiert aber bei all dem was du probiert hast hast du das auch mal zusammengemacht ? 

Also Cmos und danach nur Board, CPU einen ram im letzten Slot und das ganze dann außerhalb des cases zu starten.
Funzt es nicht ist wohl das Board hin da die CPU es eher selten ist und bei den ram kannst du ja um den auszuschließen einen andern auch noch testen.

Kommst du so aber ins Bios bau eins nach dem andern nach jeweiligen testen wieder dazu und so solltest du herausfinden was den sysstart verhindert hat.


----------



## MasurSven (21. Juni 2013)

Ins bios komme ich erst gar nicht. Hab die RamRiegel nur im ersten Slot getestet. Hab auch alle Festplatten entfernt und gestartet geht bis zuk A2. Hab auch alles einzel nacheinander getestet nivht alles auf einmal.


----------



## Teo_90 (21. Juni 2013)

Warum verwendest du denn nicht dein Handbuch?! Da werden alle Fehlercodes erläutert.
Hab auch das Z77 Extreme 4. 0xA2 bedeutet "IDE Detect". Das Extreme 4 hat gar keinen IDE Anschluss, also ganz genau weiß ich nicht worans jetzt liegt. 
Vll. an den HDD's. Da du das auch schon getestet hast, wirds wohl defekt sein.


Sorry, habs nur überflogen. Hast doch nachgeschaut. Es wird echt defekt sein.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juni 2013)

Wenn du wirklich außerhalb des Cases nur Board mit CPU und einen Riegel (das ist wichtig also auch nichts in den Usb ,sata,pcie)  getestet hast und das board so nicht startet ist es hin.


----------



## MasurSven (22. Juni 2013)

Ich komm ja noch nicht mal ins bios um das zu prüfen. Im Handbuch steht nur IDE detect


----------



## Z3Rlot (22. Juni 2013)

Ziehe doch mal alles ab (cd Laufwerke ,Festplatten,soundkarte usw) nur das das Board die CPU noch drin ist und RAM.starte dann mal den Rechner.falls immer noch nichts geht mach nochmal ein CMOS.reset oder Batterie raus nochmal anmachen danach.falls immer noch nichts geht Teste mit den RAM jedes Modul extra alle Bänke durch.
Zu aller Letzt mach mal den Kühler vom CPU ab und schaue nach ob die CPU richtig im Sockel sitzt.am besten mal rausholen.dann wieder alles zurückbauen und nochmal versuchen.


----------



## MasurSven (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bins wieder. Mein Problem ist immernoch nicht gelöst. Mittlerweile wurden das NT, MB und CPU getauscht. Alle RAM-Module in den verschiedenen Steckplätzen getestet. Alle SSD´s x HDD´s einzeln ausprobiert, mit und ohne Grafik- und Soundkarte und der Fehler A2 wird immernoch angezeigt.

Kann es sein das der miese kleine PC-Piepser sich verabsiedet hat und defekt ist, kommt dann auch die Meldung A2?

Wie ihr seht ist der PC fast neu aufgebaut worden und funktioniert leider nicht. Bitte brauche Hilfe.

Grüsse Sven

Ich nochmal. Der PC-Piepser wurde überprüft und ist nicht defekt (SCHE.........E)


----------



## Z3Rlot (30. Juni 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich außerhalb des Cases nur Board mit CPU und einen Riegel (das ist wichtig also auch nichts in den Usb ,sata,pcie)  getestet hast und das board so nicht startet ist es hin.


 
Hast du es auch so gemacht ?
Mainboard ist nun neu?


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Juni 2013)

Solltest ein paar mal clear cmos machen. Welche revision ist es? Hatte so ein ähnliches problem mit meinem asrock extreme4.

Mfg


----------



## MasurSven (1. Juli 2013)

Hab DIE Boards mit CPU´s ausserhalb getestet. Ohne irgendwelche Zusatzkarten, USB, SATA. Alles führt zum gleichen Ergebnis, das der Fehler weiterhin besteht.
Werde jetzt alles zu AM..ON zurücksenden und neu bestellen und zuerst ausserhalb testen bevor ich es wieder ins Gehäuse einbaue.


----------



## Z3Rlot (1. Juli 2013)

Okay.schon komisch hatte noch nie so ein Problem.


----------

